# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  مداد آزمون؟گاج یا...؟نظر شما.

## Dr.Chamran

بسم الله
سلام

tick magمداد آزمون گاج است.کسی این مداد رو داره؟تجربه استفاده شما از مداد آزمون چیه؟معایب و مزایاش چیه؟بهتر از این هم هست؟نوکش چنده؟

اینم عکسش
قیمتش 2000 تومنه.نوکش هم 2000 تومنه




اینم مدادای دیگه

----------


## 19behnma91

ما داشتیم خوب بود 
با یدونه مغز هم کنکور دادیم هم ازمونای گزینه 2 شرکت کردیم هنوزم اون یدونه مغزه مونده ازش خخخ

----------


## Alighasemi

الان مطمئنا تا شب منتظری همه بیان ج تو بدن درسته؟میدونی چقدر وقت از دست میدی سرا ین موضوع؟اشتباه منو و دوستانم و تکرار نکن این سایت برای یه کنکوری مثل زهر میمونه و فقط کار واجب داشتی و نزدیکای کنکور فقط سر بزن.یا علی

----------


## masood2013

> الان مطمئنا تا شب منتظری همه بیان ج تو بدن درسته؟میدونی چقدر وقت از دست میدی سرا ین موضوع؟اشتباه منو و دوستانم و تکرار نکن این سایت برای یه کنکوری مثل زهر میمونه و فقط کار واجب داشتی و نزدیکای کنکور فقط سر بزن.یا علی


خیر دوست عزیز، تا شب که منتظر نمی مونه، فقط شب یه 5 دقیقه یه سر میزنه تا ببینه کی نظر داده و کی نداده، همین.  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## ميلاد دلشاد

خدا رو هزاران مرتبه شكر كه بالاخره عزيزان دست از منابع كنكور كشيدن و چسيبدن به مداد كنكور
امروز فرداست كه كانون بياد يه مداد بسازه بگه با اين مداد درصد خود را به 100 برسانيد تازه خريدنش هم اجباري كنه

رفع اسپم:  والا خواهر ما اون سال كه كنكور داشت از يكي از اينا استفاده كرد و بعدشم گمش كرد
ولي ميگفت خيلي سريع گزينه ها باهاش پر ميشه رنگش هم غليظه 
حالا شما استفاده كنين اگه نتيجه داد بگين ما هم بگيريم

----------


## Alighasemi

> خیر دوست عزیز، تا شب که منتظر نمی مونه، فقط شب یه 5 دقیقه یه سر میزنه تا ببینه کی نظر داده و کی نداده، همین.


متاسفانه بعضیا باید یه چیزوخودشون تجربه کنن تا متوجه بشن!!!شما و اون رفیقتم سال بعد متوجه میشی...

----------


## masood2013

> متاسفانه بعضیا باید یه چیزوخودشون تجربه کنن تا متوجه بشن!!!شما و اون رفیقتم سال بعد متوجه میشی...


بی صبرانه منتظرم که ببینم کی متوجه میشم این حقیقتی که شما فرمودین رو.  :Yahoo (22):

----------


## k92nm

من دارم ولی  اتود 9. رو ترجیح میدم! قبلش فکر می کردم با یه حرکت گزینه مورد نظر پر می شه ولی نه، باید پر کنی(!) حتی خوش دست تر از مداد و اتود هم نیست به نظرم! :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Dayi javad

من دارمش تقریبا خیلی خوبه !

البته ی قیمتی هم نداره ک بخوای واس خریدنش فک کنی  :Yahoo (21):  
همش 2 هزار تومن با ی بسته مغزش

الان مداد دونه هزار تومن دیگ

----------


## Black

من از اینا دارم بابام باهاش خط مینویسه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## highdreams

خوبه اما باید یه مداد معمولی دیگه هم دستت باشه واسه محاسبات...چون خیلی پهنه...پس یه مداد ساده دستت باشه بهتره تا2تا...میخوای برای عمومیااستفاده کن

----------


## moho

من خودم از این مداد آزمون های گاج داشتم ... در یک کلام (( به درد لای جرز دیوار هم نمی خوره  :Yahoo (21):  )) ... به دلایل متعددی مثل نرم نبودن مغزش ، تو دست نبودنش و ...

بهترین گزینه برای پر کردن همون طور که دوستان گفتند ، اتود 0.9 با مغز نرمه ...

موفق باشید ...

----------


## masood2013

بابا بیخیال، هم اینکه نمیشه باهاش محاسبات انجام داد و باید یه مداد معمولی دیگه هم همراهتون باشه همیشه که این خیلی وقت میگیره، هم اینکه به نظر من فرق چندانی تو وقت نمیکنه وقتی با این پر کنی یا با مداد معمولی، یه مداد فشاری (نوکی) با نوک hb همراهتون باشه سر جلسه، کارتون رو خیلی راحت تر و سریع تر از این راه میندازه.  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## khatte2

الان دغدغه زندگیت همینه ؟؟  :Yahoo (76): 
برا تنوع خوبه...

خوبه, من یکی ۴ سال پیش گرفتم, هنوز همون مغزی که از اول توش بود, هست.....

نرمه, ردش هم نمیمونه رو کاغذ وقتی پاک میکنی...

من تو ازمون و کانون استفاده نکردم تا حالا....
برا محاسبات نمیتونی ازش استفاده کنی...

من الان تو خونه که تست کار میکنم, از اهمین استفاده میکنم, 

برا عمومیا خوبه, ولی برا تخصصیا یه مداد اتود ۵ هم کارتو راه میندازه

----------


## Nima77

من دارم گاج
یه دفعه خواستم استفاده کنم واسه اولین بار سر جلسه کانون ولی یه حس بدی بهم میداد واسه همین مداد عادی رو ترجیح میدم

----------


## GHZO7

من عاشق این تبلیغش هستم
هشت دقیقه وقت اضافه
 :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Ritalin

شاید به درد سایه سیاه قلم بخوره :Yahoo (56):

----------


## biology115

ای بابا یه مداد خریدن این همه دنگ و فنگ که نداره 
برو یکیشو بگیر باهاش تست بزن
آپولو که نمیخوای هوا کنی !!!!

----------


## Hellion

از فردا باید تاپیک بزنن شلوار کنکور کدومش خوبه ؟ لباس زیر برای کنکور با نازلترین قیمت .. متاسفم ...

----------


## biology115

> از فردا باید تاپیک بزنن شلوار کنکور کدومش خوبه ؟ لباس زیر برای کنکور با نازلترین قیمت .. متاسفم ...


والااااااااااااا

----------


## Hellion

> خخخخ 
> ببین حق با توئه ! 
> ولی بنده خدا سوال پرسیده گفته شاید مداد بهتری باشه نسبت به بقیه ! مثلا سرش کند نشه !!! و...
> داغون شد !


میدونم داداش در کل گفتم .. الان گاح مداد زده یعنی چی .. فقط به شعور ما دارن توهین میکننو بس ...

----------


## Black

> از فردا باید تاپیک بزنن شلوار کنکور کدومش خوبه ؟ لباس زیر برای کنکور با نازلترین قیمت .. متاسفم ...


شما که شلوار کردی دارین راحتین :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Hellion

> شما که شلوار کردی دارین راحتین


 :Yahoo (21): من برای شما ها گفتم وگرنه من تکمیلم داداش ...

----------


## Black

> من برای شما ها گفتم وگرنه من تکمیلم داداش ...


داداش بخند و رد شو... :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Hellion

> داداش بخند و رد شو...


همین کارو کردم اتفاقا به اون دید نگاش نکردم ...

----------


## alihoseini

مداد تاپیک زدن داره؟؟؟؟

----------


## biology115

بهترین پاک کن کنکور :
canco
tick mag 
و ...

----------


## laleh74

من داشتم خوب بود..نرم بود نوکش.
نوک زیاد داره خودشم پاک کن داره.نوکاشم ب این زودی تموم نمیشه

----------


## matrooke

من دارم . ماله fabercastle
یک بار هم نبردم سر ازمون چون بدرد نخورن
ببین این کارای فرعی رو ول کن .انقدر سخت نگیر بهترین چیز مداد ساده است.

----------


## A.Z

> بسم الله
> سلام
> 
> tick magمداد آزمون گاج است.کسی این مداد رو داره؟تجربه استفاده شما از مداد آزمون چیه؟معایب و مزایاش چیه؟بهتر از این هم هست؟نوکش چنده؟
> 
> اینم عکسش
> قیمتش 2000 تومنه.نوکش هم 2000 تومنه
> فایل پیوست 40483
> 
> ...


سلام
دوست عزیز من قلم آزمون گاج(tick mag)رو داشتم. از سایت خودشون هم خریدم....یعنی فک نکنید که اصل نبوده و فلان....
اصلاً بدرد تست زدن نمیخوره.خیلی بد بود
حالا نمیدونم شاید قلمای دیگه خوب باشن ولی اون که افتضاح بود.حالا باور نداری خودت بخر بحرفم میرسی :Yahoo (94): 
به نظرم چه واسه آزمون های آزمایشی و چه برای کنکور شما بهتره یه مداد نرم خود با خودت ببری و خیال خودت رو راحت کنی...+یه اتود برای حل محاسبات!
در کل بهتره که رویه رو عوض نکنید!
یعنی اگه در طی سال با مداد مییرفتید تست ها رو میزدید یه دفعه واسه کنکور نرید با این *قلم های اسمارت* خودتون رو نگون بخت کنید.

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

*دیشب یکی تاپیک زد : دفتر چند برگ بگیرم
امشب یکی تاپیک زده : مداد چی بگیرم
فردا یکی تاپیک خواهد زد : جامدادی چه رنگی خوشگله واسه جلسه کنکور 

ویرایش : تاپیک دفتر چند برگ رو هم استارتر همین تاپیک درست کرده بود ... داداش دغدغه هات تو حلق رژیم صهیونیستی *

----------


## mostafa02

> بسم الله
> سلام
> 
> tick magمداد آزمون گاج است.کسی این مداد رو داره؟تجربه استفاده شما از مداد آزمون چیه؟معایب و مزایاش چیه؟بهتر از این هم هست؟نوکش چنده؟
> 
> اینم عکسش
> قیمتش 2000 تومنه.نوکش هم 2000 تومنه
> فایل پیوست 40483
> 
> ...


سلام عزیزم من این مداد رو داشتم و فقط تجربیاتمو بهت میگم این مداد فقط برای دروس عمومی و دروسی مثل زیست وزمین و دروسی که نیاز به محاسبات ندارن خوبه چون فقط گزینه تیک میزنی این مداد باعث واقعا باعث صرفه جویی وقت میشه اما برای دروس محاسباتی از یه مداد دیگه استفاده کن البته یه نکته در مورد نحوه ی استفاده:حتما حتما حتما باید نوک مداد رو کاملا صاف و هم تراز کنی تا با یک بار رفت وبرگشت کل گزینه پر بشه یادت نره.ببخشید اینقدر توضیح طولانی شد

فرستاده شده از SM-N910Hِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## amin firoozniya

من از سوم راهنمايي از مداد گاج استفاده كردم ولي از بعد عيد امسال به اين نتيجه رسيدم كه از مداد نوكي استفاده كنم بهتره بنا به دلايل زير:
1-بايد مراقب نوكش باشي چون بعضي واقع نازك ميشه و خوب خونه ها رو پر نمي كنه .
2-استفاده همزمان از 2 مداد دست رو خسته مي كنه .
3-من بعضي مواقع بعد از اومدن كارنامه مي ديدم كه بعضي از سوالا كه پاسخ دادم تصحيح نشده به همين دليل از مداد نوكي در جلسه كنكور استفاده كردم .

----------


## mostafa02

> من از سوم راهنمايي از مداد گاج استفاده كردم ولي از بعد عيد امسال به اين نتيجه رسيدم كه از مداد نوكي استفاده كنم بهتره بنا به دلايل زير:
> 1-بايد مراقب نوكش باشي چون بعضي واقع نازك ميشه و خوب خونه ها رو پر نمي كنه .
> 2-استفاده همزمان از 2 مداد دست رو خسته مي كنه .
> 3-من بعضي مواقع بعد از اومدن كارنامه مي ديدم كه بعضي از سوالا كه پاسخ دادم تصحيح نشده به همين دليل از مداد نوكي در جلسه كنكور استفاده كردم .


سلام علی جون                                                         استفاده ازاین مداد واقعا خوبه باور کن فقط باید بهش ایمان داشته باشی تا حتی بهت روحیه هم میده برای دروس عمومی ازش استفاده کن به اختصاصی های محاسباتی جمعش کن نوکش رو هم قبله هر آزمون باکشیدن چند باره روی میز صاف کن تا با یک رفت و برگشت هرگزینه را کامل پر کنه

فرستاده شده از SM-N910Hِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## amin firoozniya

مصطفي جان اولا كه اين مدادا صرفا كاربرد پر كردن تست داره و نميشه ازش واسه حل كردن تست استفاده كرد. به همين جهت شما بايد 2 تا مداد يا خودكار همرات باشه . شما زماني رو كه مي خواي صرف عوض كردن مدادا كنين با همون مداد خونه ها رو پر كن . البته شايد شما با اون راحت تر باشي

----------


## mostafa02

> مصطفي جان اولا كه اين مدادا صرفا كاربرد پر كردن تست داره و نميشه ازش واسه حل كردن تست استفاده كرد. به همين جهت شما بايد 2 تا مداد يا خودكار همرات باشه . شما زماني رو كه مي خواي صرف عوض كردن مدادا كنين با همون مداد خونه ها رو پر كن . البته شايد شما با اون راحت تر باشي


نننننننننننه علی جون قرار نیست دروس اختصاصی رو با این مداد تیک بزنی برای دروس اختصاصی کلا جمعش کن فقط برای دروس عمومی زیست وزمین بعد مداد رو بزار توی جیبت و دیگه بیرون نیارش

فرستاده شده از SM-N910Hِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## meh.75

مداد اتود همون مداد مغزی دیگه اره؟؟؟

----------


## mostafa02

آره داداش

فرستاده شده از SM-N910Hِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## amin firoozniya

فكر بدي نيست . بهش فكر مي كنم

----------


## khaan

کار باهاشون به هیچ وجه توصیه نمیشه اصلا جالب نیست  اینقدر هم که میگن وقت save نمیشه چون به همه سوالا که قرار نیست جواب بدی.
تازه با توجه به اینکه قراره با مداد معمولی حل کنی و مداد رو بزاری سرجاش و مداد آزمون رو برداری باهاش پاسخنامه پرکنی قطعا وقت هدر میری نه اینکه پس انداز کنی.

----------


## mostafa02

> فكر بدي نيست . بهش فكر مي كنم


امیدوارم موفق باشی

فرستاده شده از SM-N910Hِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## Ali.psy

چرا پیچیده..میکنید...مداد ازمون.....همون مداد معمولی کافیه...خرج اضافی حواشی و...خیلیا تو کنکور با همون مداد معمولی نصفه میزدن... :Yahoo (21):

----------


## k92nm

> فكر بدي نيست . بهش فكر مي كنم


من شخصا به خاطر کلاسش گفتم اتود وگرنه در حالت عادی مداد فشاری میگیم بهش :Yahoo (76): ترجیحا 9. با یه بسته مغز البته مداد معمولی رو در حالی که داریم!! یعنی اصل همون مداد معمولیه چون ریسکی نداره! (شکستن نوک یا تموم شدن سریع!)

----------


## mohamad.b

ببخشد نمیدونستم کجا بپرسم
من ازمون قبل قلمچی شیمی پیشو 100 زدم ولی کارنامه اومد فهمیدم یکی از سوالا سفید زده شده
این ازمون هم زیست پیش  صد زدم ولی یکی ازسوالا گزینه رو اشتباه گرفته(مثلا من گزینه 2 زدم ولی تو تصویر پاسخنامه رو سایت قلمچی نوشته گزینه 1 زدم)
احتمالا ازمونای قبل هم این مشکل بوده ولی چون درصدم کامل نبوده متوجه نشدم
ممکنه بخاطر این باشه از مدادنوکی استفاده میکنم؟یا خط خوردگی داشته یا کم رنگ پر کردم؟اخه به مداد نوکی عادت کردم سخته از مداد استفاده کنم

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> کار باهاشون به هیچ وجه توصیه نمیشه اصلا جالب نیست  اینقدر هم که میگن وقت save نمیشه چون به همه سوالا که قرار نیست جواب بدی.
> تازه با توجه به اینکه قراره با مداد معمولی حل کنی و مداد رو بزاری سرجاش و مداد آزمون رو برداری باهاش پاسخنامه پرکنی قطعا وقت هدر میری نه اینکه پس انداز کنی.


معمولا با خودکار یا روان نویس سوال حل میکنند...

----------


## Fatemeh4247

منم داشتم همزمان دوتا مداد دستم میگرفتم ی دونه اتود ۵/.  یدونه هم مداد گاج اصلن مشکلی پیش نیومد موقع حل کردن با اتود حل میکردم جوابارو با مداد گاج وارد پاسخ نامه میکردم ، البته الان دیگ اونو گم کردم رفتم سراغ مداد معمولی الان سر ازمون با مداد معمولی کار میکنم بازم مشکلی پیش نیومده پس فرقی نداره وقتتون برا مداد حدر ندید

----------


## fafa.Mmr

مگه بیکاری 4000تومن پول بدی گاج
5000تومن بده اتود سالها استفاده کن دوست عزیز

----------


## ferferiiiii1997

بچها بنظرم کسی که به فکر وقته من برا عمومیا که مشکل وقت دارم این کارو کردم که هر سوالی رو حل میکردم تو گزینش تو پاسخ برگ یه نقطه میذاشتم بعد اخر سر پر میکردم  واقعا ب دردم خورد این روش

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

حاشیه

----------

